# Dust proofing a Delta 10 Tablesaw



## rattletrap

Does anyone have any experience with enclosing the lower portion of a 10 Delta Tablesaw in order for dust collection to be effective?


----------



## toolguy1000

unisaw or contractor saw?


----------



## rattletrap

contractor saw


----------



## Dave Paine

rattletrap said:


> Does anyone have any experience with enclosing the lower portion of a 10 Delta Tablesaw in order for dust collection to be effective?


Many threads on this topic. This is one. Worthwhile looking for others if this does not help. I have a cabinet style saw so I have not wrestled with this specific problem.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-table-saw-36560/


----------



## Hammer1

Dust proof probably won't happen, dust reduction, yes. What are you using for a dust collector? A shop vac isn't going to do it. Larger collector with a 6" duct will be quite good, 4" duct, passable. You can purchase a plastic hood with a 4" duct outlet at many suppliers that will fit under the base of the saw. Closing up the back is another matter since the area has to be free for the motor to move up and down with blade height changes as well as tilting when beveling.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/tablesawdusthood.aspx

I made a removable cover for the back of my contractor saw. I have to take it off when beveling. Two pieces with a slot for the drive belt. I just tape it in place. Rare earth magnets might be strong enough if inset into a thicker cover than this one. 


http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/tablesawdusthood.aspx


----------



## bradnailer

I have a 10" Delta Contractor's saw. I bought a galvanized hood from a guy maybe off this website that fits the bottom of the saw perfectly. It has a 4" outlet which easily connects to my dust collection system. For the open end, I took some plexiglas and built two pieces that fit over the end. They stick to the saw using magnets. That way, when I need to tilt the saw blade, I can just remove the end pieces so the belt will clear.

You can sort of see it here:


----------



## wericha

Dust collection on a contractor saw will be minimal at best, but anything is an improvement. The suggestions above are your best bet. There is one guy that has tried to sell a sheet metal contraption on several different boards. Be wary, his "invention" is nothing special and the guy is a lunatic. He's been thrown off just about every woodworking discussion board known to man.


----------



## Leo G

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2387


----------



## bradnailer

I probably got the lunatic's invention and it works very well.


----------



## wericha

The design ain't bad, I did basically the same thing to a contractor saw several years ago. The concept is simple, enclose as much of the base as possible and attach a suction device.

On the other hand, the guy would go rabid every time someone mentioned his invention or cabinet saws.


----------

